# To Have or Not To Have



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Greetings to all you legal Beagals
My wife is throwing a wobley. I am south african, my wife is thai. We are legally married in RSA, She has a legal work visa for RSA until 2017. We have been married 3,5 years.I sent her home to oversee the building work on our property 1 year 3 months ago.She now thinks that her visa is no longer valid, legalman if your still around, your comment would be most greatfully appreciated. Have not been around a while
thanks Mark


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

rooineckrsa said:


> Greetings to all you legal Beagals
> My wife is throwing a wobley. I am south african, my wife is thai. We are legally married in RSA, She has a legal work visa for RSA until 2017. We have been married 3,5 years.I sent her home to oversee the building work on our property 1 year 3 months ago.She now thinks that her visa is no longer valid, legalman if your still around, your comment would be most greatfully appreciated. Have not been around a while
> thanks Mark


Hi Mark, 

In the Immigration Act and Regulations there is no restrictions on the length of time one can or cannot be out the country. She is safe to come home. She has not lost her temporary residency status. 

Only if she has permanent residency for South Africa, and she is out the country for longer than 3 years, she will lose her permanent residency.


----------

